# kioti-ck30-glow light stays on



## bernty (Sep 13, 2014)

Lately my pre heat glow light will not turn off. Started intermittent but now all the time. Any common solution?


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

It may be on a timer thats bad.

On my Kubota.......the ign. switch is sometimes sticky and does not return to "on" always after starting.


----------

